

RichCopy, an Advanced Alternative to RoboCopy - stsmytherie
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/2009.04.utilityspotlight.aspx

======
duck
I seem to run into everyone that hasn't heard of robocopy (or at least doesn't
use it when they should be) and think, how can you not known about that... but
I hadn't heard of richcopy, so I guess I better stop doing that.

